

Six Ways to Automate Photo Backup From Phone To Cloud - mxpxpx
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3016426/six-ways-to-automate-photo-backup-from-phone-to-cloud

======
scdoshi
I've found trovebox.com (the openphoto project) to be a simple way to archive
pictures as well as auto-upload phone pictures.

And it allows you to switch out storage backends if you want.

